# XAMPP Will nicht wie ich will - Apache



## reddragon90 (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe XAMPP neu installiert, und jetzt kann ich nicht den Apache starten. MySQL geht aber der Apache halt nicht. Der spring immer wieder auf Stop zurück.

Woran kann das liegen? Ich weiß leider nicht wie man Fehlermeldungen findet, wenn ihr mir das kurz schreib mache ich es schnell. Ich bekomme nur die Meldung im Control Panel:

Busy
Apache Started [Port 80]

Wie lautet eure Diagnose?


----------



## KD3 (14. Februar 2008)

Im Taskmanager apache suchen(sind 2 laufende normalprozesse) und beenden

Systemsteuerung->Leistung und Wartung->Verwaltung->Dienste, apache finden und ggf. den parameter fürs starten verändern


----------



## maeg (14. Februar 2008)

Mal in deinem Apache Error Log nachschauen, was er für Fehler bringt.


----------



## reddragon90 (14. Februar 2008)

Wo finde ich diesen?


----------



## wraimann (15. Februar 2008)

In apache\logs die Datei error.log 
Du kannst auch in der cmd (Eingabeaufforderung) apache starten, dann siehst du genau warum er nicht starten will ( PFAD\xampp-start.exe)
mfg


----------



## reddragon90 (15. Februar 2008)

Das mit der Eingabeauforderung klappt irgendwie nicht. Und in Apache/logs habe ich keine error.log


----------



## reddragon90 (18. Februar 2008)

Hat niemand eine Idee?


----------



## Gunah (19. Februar 2008)

im XAMPP Ordner liegt eine Datei zum Überprüfen der Ports... die mal ausführen und gucken, in vielen Fällen ist Skype o.ä. daran schuld... 

Gruß
Gunah


----------



## reddragon90 (19. Februar 2008)

Hi,

sowas regt mich immer auf, da kann man das Problem innerhalb weniger Minuten lösen kann es aber nicht weil einem das nötige wissen/Information fehlt. 

Echt ärgerlich, hättest Du das doch nur vor einigen Tagen gepostet, wäre es perfekt, aber egal trotzdem danke ich dir vielmals 

Es lag übrigens am WinTV EPG.

Nochmal Danke.


----------

